
Show HN: Learn to code with JavaScript (French) - bpesquet
https://openclassrooms.com/courses/apprenez-a-coder-avec-javascript
======
bpesquet
Hi all,

I'm a French engineer/teacher in computer science and also the author of this
newly created course. It's focused on would-be and beginner programmers, but
I'm seeking advice from experienced JS devs in order to improve it, correct
any mistakes or oversights, and make it as useful as possible.

It's in French, but I thought the HN community might have some useful feedback
anyway. The HN staff is okay with me posting this - they're great!

The course is published on OpenClassrooms, probably France's largest online
course provider. Visitors without an OC account are limited to 3 course pages
views. If you don't have nor want an account, a workaround is to use a private
browsing window, close it after you hit the limit, then open another one and
continue. Rinse and repeat until you've seen the entire course. Sorry for the
annoyance.

Feel free to use this thread to express your feelings and ideas about the
course. You can also get in touch with me through my HN profile.

Thanks in advance!

